# how much can you shoulder press with DB



## fishy007

*how much do you shoulder press per dumbell*​
15-25kg 169.64%25-30kg 2816.87%30-35kg 3018.07%35-40kg 3420.48%40-45kg 1810.84%45kg-50kg 1710.24%50kg+2313.86%


----------



## fishy007

as it says what can you shoulder press with dumbells


----------



## Dsahna

The 2.5 pink lads!


----------



## fishy007

Dsahna said:


> The 2.5 pink lads!


you look like you could lift a touch more than that are you really pushing yourself :lol:


----------



## XJPX

55s for a few reps on a gd day


----------



## fishy007

XJPX said:


> 55s for a few reps on a gd day


can you get them up on your own its just i ****ed the 40kg today but i couldnt get the 45kg from my knees on to my shoulders probably technique..


----------



## bassmonster

sorry for being a moody git today but how many of these polls are we doing to have.....how much you can dumbell press is completely irrelevant...


----------



## derrygymman

35kg or 37.5kg for 6 to 8 reps 4 sets, but have to get feckers up on my own


----------



## fishy007

bassmonster said:


> sorry for being a moody git today but how many of these polls are we doing to have.....how much you can dumbell press is completely irrelevant...


u dont have to do any mate just ignore it and move on you moody git :lol: ..

i know what you mean i just wanted to gauge how strong i am i know it means nothing its just im not the biggest bloke but nobody goes above 35kg at the gym i go to was just curious if i need to be lifting stupid dumbells for big shoulders or if i should be doing more pressing with smith machine etc


----------



## Testoholic

60's.....and get them up on my own


----------



## XJPX

fishy007 said:


> can you get them up on your own its just i ****ed the 40kg today but i couldnt get the 45kg from my knees on to my shoulders probably technique..


no im pants at moving them into place, they have to passed to me.....

testoholic thts impressive gettin the 60s up on ur own, im more impressed by tht then pressing them haha


----------



## Guest

I've just hit my PB of 28kg DB's today, 8 sets of 8 reps (GVT).

The hardest part is getting the buggers from my knees up into position as i train on my own.


----------



## bassmonster

fishy007 said:


> u dont have to do any mate just ignore it and move on you moody git :lol: ..
> 
> i know what you mean i just wanted to gauge how strong i am i know it means nothing its just im not the biggest bloke but nobody goes above 35kg at the gym i go to was just curious if i need to be lifting stupid dumbells for big shoulders or if i should be doing more pressing with smith machine etc


must be time of the month for me...lmao..

pushing big weights doesn't always mean better...keep your form strict. i always perform my positives and negatives slowly from start to finish and helps avoid any injury and only do 25kg dumbell presses even though i can easily push 50...


----------



## Smitch

I don't really bother with dumbells cos I've got a bad shoulder, I find military press puts less strain on it.


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> no im pants at moving them into place, they have to passed to me.....
> 
> testoholic thts impressive gettin the 60s up on ur own, im more impressed by tht then pressing them haha


cheers mate :beer: , i guess its come from a few years of working out entirely by myself, have to lift everything into place with rarely getting any help. im trying to work up to the 70's (need to find new gym first) so can at least hang with weeman and jw


----------



## Captain Hero

Infinity KG. Impressive no?


----------



## weeman

fkn big huge heavy ones


----------



## Guest

45s for a few on my own


----------



## Harry Sacks

When i was still bodybuilding i could do the 56's for 8 reps


----------



## WWR

I managed the 26kgs last session, thought I did good till I looked at this thread :cursing:


----------



## Guest

WWR said:


> I managed the 26kgs last session, thought I did good till I looked at this thread :cursing:


out of the 30000 memebers, it wont stack up too bad :thumbup1:


----------



## donnylad

32kgs but its a pain gettin em up on yer own :/


----------



## leafman

30s for couple if passed to me.


----------



## WWR

Dan said:


> out of the 30000 memebers, it wont stack up too bad :thumbup1:


Does it make much difference if I say they were seated strict db shoulder press?

Probably not lol. Well I'm going to be trying to 30s tonight, see if I can get 1 rep in :laugh:


----------



## daniel.m

50kg for 6-8...i have to be handed them though


----------



## Guest

not alot. i can get 100kg+ over my head on a bar but my DB pressing is terrible. Im working on it.


----------



## irishdude

35kg for 8 is my limit for now, it's a b*tch getting anything heavier up.


----------



## siovrhyl

75kg circus dbell for 4 reps at st ives sm last year


----------



## jjb1

dutch_scott said:


> 30s for 6


are you getting your 6's and 3's mixed up 

still think anyone doing 60k or above and getting them up needs a video :whistling:

cause its got to be a nasty clean well sat down :confused1:


----------



## Rickski

Really who gives a fook.........


----------



## jjb1

Rickski said:


> Really who gives a fook.........


me

its simple man or mouse :lol:


----------



## Rickski

jjb1 said:


> me
> 
> its simple man or mouse :lol:


Sorry, my comment was too the original question... in case thats not clear

:beer:


----------



## Dagman72

WWR said:


> Does it make much difference if I say they were seated strict db shoulder press?
> 
> Probably not lol. Well I'm going to be trying to 30s tonight, see if I can get 1 rep in :laugh:


How may reps did you get with 26kg a side?


----------



## Suprakill4

32kg for 8 last night. I am doing a natty cut however so could maybe do more when bulking.


----------



## jjb1

Rickski said:


> Sorry, my comment was too the original question... in case thats not clear
> 
> :beer:


i know bro its a silly thing but us males are interested in alpha-ness :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

can press the 120lb'rs for 6 reps


----------



## The Oak 2009

PB a few months ago was 40kg DB's for 7 reps


----------



## jjb1

Incredible Bulk said:


> can press the 120lb'rs for 6 reps


do we have lbs in uk then ive only seen kg marked db's in uk


----------



## Incredible Bulk

our gym has dumbbells in pounds.

kg's = 55kg ish


----------



## man_dem03

done shoulders last night so last sets were

standing dumbbel press 30kgs * 7 (flopped last one)

seated dummbells 40kg * 4

arnolds 28kg * 7


----------



## Nathrakh

Usually work up to about 42.5-45 kg for 6-8 reps on last set when I do dumbell press.


----------



## bizzlewood

my gym's dumbells only go up to 40

so the answer is 40 for now


----------



## Aron

40KG on a good day 37.5kg on a bad day both for 10 reps


----------



## Testoholic

jjb1 said:


> are you getting your 6's and 3's mixed up
> 
> still think anyone doing 60k or above and getting them up needs a video :whistling:
> 
> cause its got to be a nasty clean well sat down :confused1:


i take it thats meant for me then... :whistling:


----------



## Nutz01

My shoulders are a bit weak, just hit the 22's for 3 sets of 10 reps.

Big big fail on the 24's to be honest, but i'm working at it.


----------



## glenn

my fave exersize cos my shoulders are my best bit

my p b is 50k x 7 reps

but just lost my training partner cos his fkn thai bird has come over

and he has turned into a big ponce now for a few weeks and i cant get anyone to pass me a 50 properly so smith pressing for me for a while

did manage 2 plates each side on the smith but the bar was no weight


----------



## defdaz

I'm lucky to do 20's after training chest and pre-exhausting with front raises. Go me. :lol:


----------



## H22civic

I havnt done dumbell presses in ages as they aggrivate my dodgey shoulder. I do seated barbell presses now instead. When i used to do dumbells i could do 50's for 8 reps.


----------



## d4ead

between 45 - 50 depending n day. As long as someone helps me get them in place.

if i have to get them off the floor its between 40 - 45


----------



## big_jim_87

best was 50kx11 cant use dbels atm as i cant lift them on my own as my right tendon is fooked! may get some one to pass em to me i feel safer on smith as its all ready up ther


----------



## EpicSquats

28's for 5 was my best so far, also did 30's for 1 on my 4th set after 3 sets, one of high reps, one of medium and one of 4 reps. So need to improve that this year. If I did 30's on my 1st set maybe I could do a few reps, who knows.


----------



## theBEAST1990

40kg for 6


----------



## ryda

PB was 95lb currently doing the 80s gonna up my 4 sets by 5lb each next shoulder session!


----------



## Kristina

Woop the other day I got 27.5k for 5 sets of 3.

Pushing it up from 25k (5 x 5).


----------



## EpicSquats

30 an arm for 3 reps, hoping to do more next shoulder workout.


----------



## babyarm

Done 50kg on Friday for 5 reps but 3 were spotted


----------



## DLTBB

I've been as high as 50's for working sets but I don't do DB press much anymore, I prefer seated BB/smith press.


----------



## zak007

50x8/9 was my best not spotted

these days 50x4-6 is the norm


----------



## simonboyle

Dsahna said:


> The 2.5 pink lads!


beast


----------



## simonboyle

Kinda gave up on them after I tweaked my shoulder a few times getting heavy dbs into position.


----------



## AestheticManlet

It's all about bb overhead press :thumb: .


----------



## Sphinkter

I put 25-30 but not sure Im at 20kg for 5x10 but always do them after military presses so shoulders are already knackered.


----------



## Heavyassweights

50s like balloons, all day


----------



## Gnats Chuff

Blew out my Right shoulder RC flicking up the 42.5kgs off my knees to get into position with no spotter about 4 months back.

Only just able to train Chest and Shoulders again now! From now on it's High Reps/Moderate Weight for DB Shoulder Pressing.


----------



## dannythinx

this thread is 5 years old


----------



## Jordan08

> this thread is 5 years old


Let's talk about how much we were lifting on OHP 5 years ago then


----------



## dannythinx

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Let's talk about how much we were lifting on OHP 5 years ago then


wasn't even going to the gym then so probably about 1kg


----------

